# GWT Grid



## simcon94 (10. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

hab mal wieder ein Grid Problem. Und zwar hat mein ModelData 2 Elemente. Wenn ich die ColumnConfig über die ID setze, macht er mir 2 Zeilen. Pro Element im MOdelData eine Zeile.
Wie kann ich aber ein Grid erstellen, dass mir  nur eine Zeile macht, obwohl das ModelData 2 Elemente hat?
Im ModelData stehen z.B. Werte, die Sprachabhängig sind. Jedes Element ist eien Sprache. Im Grid würde ich aber gern die Sprachen in einer Zeile darstellen.
Wie geht das?


```
gridList = new Grid<Model>(ListStore<ModelSprachen> Sprachen, createGridColumnModel());
```


```
ColumnConfig columnName = new ColumnConfig();  
columnName.setWidth((500);  
columnName.setHeader("Deutsch");

columnName.setId("Wert0");

columnName.setRenderer(cellRendererGerman);
configs.add(columnName);
				
columnName = new ColumnConfig();  
columnName.setWidth((500);  
columnName.setHeader("Englisch");

columnName.setId("Wert1");

columnName.setRenderer(cellRendererFranz);
configs.add(columnName);
```

Und wie gesagt, die ModelSprachen hat 2 Element......

Greetz


----------



## Geeeee (10. Nov 2009)

so 100%ig verstehe ich dein Problem gerade nicht. Aber würde dir evtl. nicht schon ein Filter und ein eigener Renderer helfen?


----------



## simcon94 (10. Nov 2009)

Ne ein Renderer nützt nichts. Ich bin gerade an einer Lösung.....Hoffe ich


----------



## simcon94 (12. Nov 2009)

Hab es geschafft. Ich baue aus der List, die ich bekomme eine HashMap zusammen.
Danke an alle


----------

